# Water leaking in the front windscreen



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a 99 B654 and today i noticed a large amount of water in the channel between the dash and the windscreen. Granted, i know it has been raining a lot, for several weeks now but surely this cant be right. I could maybe understand if it was a little bit damp because like i said the weather lately has been terrible. So a little bit of condensation might be expected but this was a lot water. There was that much that the channel over-flowed and leaked on to the floor.
Has anyone any idea of where the water could be getting in 8O??
Is there a sealent i can get for it or will i need to get wipers for the inside :lol: :lol: ??


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we have the same problem,quite a bit of water in the channel for the blinds .We have now after intensive trial and error found its getting in the seal that goes over the top of the van and running down the channel beside the drivers window RHD.
We have resealed the seam and been in touch with Hymer uk to see if we can buy the rubber seal thats on it.We plan to have it all off and resealed in a couple of months.
The other thing is we have an Oyster dish on the front of the van next to the seam!!We thought it might be that.
We only bought the van 5 weeks ago but as we have so many other faults in hand with the dealer I just couldnd stand to have to complain about something else.Hard enough getting the ones reported fixed as was promised..


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

You could try using a product called Captain Tollys Creepig Crack Cure

Not that expensive and if it works, cheap cure. £5-98

Do as earch on ebay WATER LEAK SEALER MOTORHOME CARAVAN BOAT CRACK SEALER

Peter


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

It would take a lot of that to fill the seam that the rubber seal goes into.It goes right over the top of the van.It appears to be ok now that we have put cv sealer in it but will have it all taken off in a couple of months and sealed properly.We can get the rubber seal from hymer uk ..Tried to put a photo on but it needs resized it wont take it.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Not au fait with the seal but with this crack seal all you do is literally drible the fluid in, only a drop at a time.

Put it in where you think the seal has gone at the ends.

Peter


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

I have some of that crack filler in the shedbought it ages ago I thought it was only for slight cracks on the plastic parts.. .I will try a little. 
Trying to put photo on.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

The picture is of the back of the van but the same seam is at the front as well just dont have picture of the front seam. lol, but you see what I mean the rubber has a bit that goes into the seam on the van but the sealent appears to have disintigrated over the years.


----------



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys.
I dried it up yesterday and there was more water back today :? .
I looked at the seal on the roof and it looks to be in good condition but at this stage its not ruled from being a possible source of the problem.
Is it possible that it could be the seal around the window that might need changing due to age and wear and tear.

Thanks again for all the replys
Frank


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

I think leprechaun has raised a very interesting issue and one I can't find any discussion on anywhere.
These seals and the gutter sections ( see below ) are used on 'B' Hymers and have been since about 1998, I think. They seem to be the main or only seals between panels on these models and must be something to be concerned about when your Hymer gets to a 'certain age'.

I wonder what this age is??

Is there an aging mechanism here which can't easily be fixed?

I have a '99 B544. No problems with water ingress through these seals yet, but if they are just stuck on, they will eventually need re bedding.
I also have a slight weeping of some adhesive from beneath the gutter sections all around the sides of this model in very hot weather. 
Spoke to Hymer in Germany, they referred me to my local dealer ( Brownhills! ) who said to just wash it off with Tar Remover.
Has anybody had this weeping or had any leaks past these sections into the body insulation?

Does anybody know the section shapes of the seals that leprechaun is talking about and also the gutter sections and how difficult they are to reseal or replace before leaks occur?


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We have had quite a bit of rain and NO more leaking fingers crossed  we have cured it .Going to get some new rubber seal from hymer Uk and take the old stuff off and renew it.It appears to just push into the join over the van not sure if its been bedded in with sealant.It may not need to be and just needing changed .Ours is a 1998 Van.


----------



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi folks, im back again (with the same problem) 
I do have a lot of adhesive dripping from my gutters also. I want to replace the adhesive sometime but for now tar removal will have to do.

I got my front windscreen resealed about 4 weeks ago. For the first couple of days after the resealing there was still water getting in but then there was no water getting in until last weekend. With the rain we've had for the last month i'm as much confused now as i was from when it was first leaking. 
You would have to wonder why there was no water for 3 weeks and now all of a sudden its back again.
Did the seal fail again?
Was it ever getting in at the windscreen, maybe it was the roof all along?

Any suggestions on how i would reseal the roof or what to use as a sealant?

Thank You


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi since we sealed the roof on oursit has been good, just a tiny little bit of water when its really wet.
We were at Hymer Uk Preston and asked them about it they said to take the seal off and reseal it.
I can`t remember the sealant they said you had to use but if you telephone them they will help you .It was`nt sikaflex it was a stronger one that Hymer use.
We found them very helpfull and picking new seal and sealant up next next time we go in and having it resealed.

They will post it out to you .

seal £2.40per mtr

01772684619 service dept


----------



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you AlanVal
Appreciate your help.
I'll give them a call tomorrow.

I'm passing down through Dumfriesshire saturday week. I'll be pulling in for a brekkie on the A75


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Thats a shame we are in Ledbury for a few weeks working .Thats why we are picking the sealant up at Hymer UK Preston on the way home.and having new internal cab blinds fitted courtesy of Discover leisure Delamere..


----------



## advancedroadcraft (Jun 24, 2009)

leprechaun said:


> Is there a sealent i can get for it or will i need to get wipers for the inside :lol: :lol: ??


"Captain Jacks Creeping Crack Cure" available from marina nautical supplies.
Great product, BUT it's intended for sealing weeping cracks that you can't find the end of, not as a filler for deep chasms!
Hope yours is the former not the latter!


----------



## leprechaun (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply advancedroadcraft.
I will try that product and see how i get on.

Thanks again


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

leprechaun said:


> Hi folks, im back again (with the same problem)
> I got my front windscreen resealed about 4 weeks ago. /quote]
> 
> . . . If a NEW seal wasn't fitted - thats the source of the leak ! - you MUST have a new surround seal if the front windscreen is removed or changed . . you could try the "creeping leak sealer" mentioned earlier, I've used it in the past with 100% success.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi we still have a problem with a slight leek at the winscreen We parked nose down for a night and it was leaking a bit more than usual then it was actually dripping from the top of the windscreen..So we are having the windscreen resealed next week and have bought the rubber seal that goes over the roof and the sealant for bedding it in reccommended and bought from Hymer uk .
The weather is against having it done now but will take it to Portugal and will do it in the nice sunshine .Give hubby something to do just in case he starts to get complacent and thinks hes on holiday.. lol
Val


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Almost certainty that the leak is caused by failing to renew the rubber windscreen seal - they perish after about 10 years. Talk to Peter Hanbilton at Hambiltons Engineering 01772 315078 about getting it renewed - he did ours after Autoglass had put it in / taken it out 4 times, and it still leaked !

AlanVal - are you sure that your leak isn't from the top of the screen, (usually top corners) tracking down behind the pillars to end up on the scuttle ? Body seams tend to be less likely. Again talk to Peter - he's the best placed to advise.

Smick


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

What sort of price is it to have the seal renewed ?

Val :roll:


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Had the same problem with our 644.

We finished up re-sealing the windscreen again, then at the same time we took both drivers and passenger windows out and resealed those aswell.

No problems since, in that area.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Who did you have do it for you Andrew.Was it expensive to have done?


Valerie


----------

